# Bricket Wood Leisure Centre, St Albans, England - December 2018



## Landie_Man (Mar 3, 2019)

This one has a bit of a bittersweet ending for me really/. It's practically on my doorstep but I didn't find out about it till about 2016/17 and it closed in 2010 with much disgust from the locals! 

I had tried and failed it numerous times because of either filming taking place on site; or workmen.

I went to check it out just before Christmas and found it to have a small demo crew inside who very kindly granted me 15 minutes in the pool area only, and they came and checked on me every 3 or 4 mins. It had been partly gutted by this point and they were so nice, I kept to my word and only left with a few photos.

Hints were dropped of the quietness of the site around the Christmas Period; but I had my disabled partner, Pearl staying for a few weeks, and I had booked several weeks off work to be with her as to me, that was far more important!!! So I didn't bother returning. 

Still; I am also glad I didn't leave empty handed!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157676566144727


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 3, 2019)

I keep seeing this place pop up on facebook, been meaning to go for a while.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 3, 2019)

I expect its long gone


----------

